# Trying to design dog clothes



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I got my very old sewing machine back from my Mothers and have been trying to sew the sisters some coats, Hoodies and and very fancey Panties. I spent the whole day trying a rain coat and I don't like it at all. I know what I would do different.[I'm trying to design some uneak Havanese outfits to try to sell. So if you guys have any ideas let me know.
Zoey is going to a Christmas party where the host has requested our dog wear panties so her carpet wont have any accidents. I keep disliking the way the panties seamed so funny looking so I designed a too too


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Suzi,

Well, I am not a fashion expert but, I really *do* actually like your red raincoat. Looks like it might need a bit more adjustment as far as fitting on the shoulders, and needs a bit more length in the back to cover the rump, but, I really like the basic design! Once you perfect that raincoat I would love to buy one for Cey (who, as you might know, HATES the rain lol!). The panties, not so much; I think maybe they look TOO much like real panties which are supposed to be worn privately, whereas you are trying to make something that a dog has to wear publicly? I think that you have the right idea, just maybe make them a bit flatter in back, and less "seam"-ed? Maybe even make them look more like 'boy shorts' than panties, I think that would be incredibly adorable... 

Good luck, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Suzi,

I got to hand it to you. Between your artwork and this, you are quite creative!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I like the little pink pants!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Suzi, I am sorry darlin' but that last picture looks like a cheap bride with a bad hair day! ound:

I love the first two pictures, they actually look Awesome!!!!.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Carefulove said:


> Suzi, I am sorry darlin' but that last picture looks like a cheap bride with a bad hair day! ound:


ROTFL 

Actually, I like the panties, especially the bow on top. Are you putting a maxi pad inside the panties to absorb any spills?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes the panties have room for the kotex. I like the panties Ill take another picture with the skirt I made to cover up the panties. I don't like the ones Ive seen for sale they just look funny to me so I'm trying to design something that looks more like a skirt. I also like costumes so maybe the fancy pants art sort of costume dress up like. I just finished a rain coat I'm not sure I have anything down yet. Just a week of labor and lots of trips to the fabric store. It is getting addictive and I cant seem to stop. Plus I'm making a huge mess


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay here is my prototype for a Havanese rain coat. 
Changes I might make include.
#1 The yellow is cute but hard to sew on I like the fabric I used for the lining its also waterproof.
#2 I think I would design it without Velcro because Zoeys long hair gets caught in it. 
#3 It might be nice a bit longer.
I designed the coat with a hole for the tail so it could cover her back end. 
Okay what do you guys think?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Suzi, it's very cute! I agree that it should come down her sides linger. I wouldn't want to deal with stuffing Kodi's tail through a hole, even though it looks cute... I don't think he'd like it, and I'm SURE it would take extra time when he needed to go out.

I agree that velcro underneath a long-coated dog doesn't work. I have a great puffy jacket for Kodi that wraps up over the back and velcros there. It's easy to put on, looks cute and doesn't get caught in his hair. The only trouble is that it's a little short for his body length. (the next size up was long enough, but WAY too big) I'll take a couple of pictures of it tomorrow to show you what I mean.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Suzi I like it. You need to leave a buttonhole opening at the neck for the leash to come through, actually it needs to be where a harness ring would come through. Some of the coats have a ring on the back for the leash to attach to, but with a velcro closure on the coat, not secure enough. Did you use a needle for sewing on the yellow. I would suggest you get needles for leather or plastic. It will sew better, and the needle has to be sharp. You probably couldn't make many before changing the needle. When you perfect it, let me know, Rosie could use a raincoat. I would think that you would only need the length from neck to tail and the waist measurement.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Hi Suzi, it's very cute! I agree that it should come down her sides linger. I wouldn't want to deal with stuffing Kodi's tail through a hole, even though it looks cute... I don't think he'd like it, and I'm SURE it would take extra time when he needed to go out.
> 
> I agree that velcro underneath a long-coated dog doesn't work. I have a great puffy jacket for Kodi that wraps up over the back and velcros there. It's easy to put on, looks cute and doesn't get caught in his hair. The only trouble is that it's a little short for his body length. (the next size up was long enough, but WAY too big) I'll take a couple of pictures of it tomorrow to show you what I mean.


 Thanks Karen I would love to see the coat. The hole was my roommates idea so the coat could go longer on the back. I don't really like it either. Havanese tails get in the way of covering up their back end. I'll try it on Zoey with out putting her tail threw and she if she can still hold her tail up. I'm working on changing it so her underneath is more protected also. Others think the rain coat needs to keep their legs dry too.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Suzi I like it. You need to leave a buttonhole opening at the neck for the leash to come through, actually it needs to be where a harness ring would come through. Some of the coats have a ring on the back for the leash to attach to, but with a velcro closure on the coat, not secure enough. Did you use a needle for sewing on the yellow. I would suggest you get needles for leather or plastic. It will sew better, and the needle has to be sharp. You probably couldn't make many before changing the needle. When you perfect it, let me know, Rosie could use a raincoat. I would think that you would only need the length from neck to tail and the waist measurement.


 Thanks Lucile, I was wondering about maybe a different needle. I just bought some for heavy collar type fabric because I want to try to make a harness. I was thinking the needle for the plastic yellow would have to be extra sharp and maybe thinner? I had a real hard time sewing with the one on my machine. It was suppose to have a stitch around the seams and it kept catching and buckling. So I alimented that step. Then the other problem was trying to iron it so the rounded edges looked good. Ha Ha the plastic melted This rain coat idea has a bunch of hours.) But I'm determined to perfect it . Oh yea and I got out my book on button holes and I noticed I forgot all the attachment at Moms called her and she might have lost the box. That would make me mad because the machine is so old I bet it will be hard to order . A friend tried to explain how make one with out the button foot so I will try that way but not before I get the right needle.
Oh and I remember you saying you don't miss the mess of sewing well I now understand what your talking about


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Suzi, there is a needle just for leather and one for plastic type fabric. You will have to go to the fabric store and ask or go on line and look up the different types of needles. I can't remember, but I think the needles are bigger (thicker) than the others by a noticable difference. Athin needle is usually only for fine fabrics like silk or batiste. You have to get you a pressing cloth also. I just use a piece of heavy wool fabric, a hand towel would work also. Use a pencil or stylus to slip inside and go around your seam first--did you clip the seam at the curves? I don't know how much you know about sewing and sure don't want to tell you things you already know.

I think I like the longer coat at the end. The tail problem should resolve itself if you put in an open pleat at the end like in a man's suit jacket or blazer.

Oh yes, even with a pressing cloth, press on the back side against the lining material.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks again, Yes I clipped the seams but didn't even think of using a cloth that makes sense! At least I realized it before I actually ruined the coat . The slit is a great idea . So if you measured from the neck to the tail I can just start the slit their with seam alliance.
So far I'm making the coat longer
#2 Adding a slit instead of a tail hole
#3 trying to protect the bellie more from getting wet
#4 Maybe alimenting the hood because dogs don't like hoods.
#5 making a button hole for a collar or harness. 
#6 designing it so if I use Velcro it wont get caught in the hair.

Someone else wants the legs protected also. Like paints added. That may be hard.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, Suzi, sorry these are a bit blurry, but I took them with my cell phone because I was in a hurry. You can see that the "t" part goes between the dog's front legs, then the velcro secures it on top of the back. It makes it very easy to get on and off, and very stable once it is on. It doesn't slide to the sides at all. In fact, it has leg straps in back too, but I never use them... there is no need. The coat stays put fine without them. It also helps protect a large portion of the belly.

It would fit him better if it were two inches longer in the back, and I'd prefer a HAIR more length on the sides, but it's not too far off the way it is. This is by far the best fitting coat I'e ever tried on him.

It is made of cordura, so it is waterproof. The problem is that it is fiber filled, so while it's great in the winter, it's way too warm for "just" a rain coat. The high collar protects most of his head without getting in the way of the leash the way hoods do.

Oh, and the shiny edges are reflective tape for walking the dog at night, which is a nice touch too.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh I like the purple! The Hurrta winter coat I got for Brody works very similar, but it buckles on the back with one of those plastic clips you just slide in and push the button to release instead of velcro. It's very easy to put on and off.

Oh, and don't get too carried away with covering the underbelly (make sure you keep the potty areas free and clear!)


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! Your coats are really coming along. I like the little paw print. Although I love the colors, considering doing a darker color on the underside. That get the most dirt. I like the purple. Maybe purple with a charcoal gray color. Looks like you used some sort of reflective trim, that's awesome!

Opps. I thought Suzi made the purple coat!! LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tracy and Linda, I think we confused you! The purple coat is not one Suzi made. It is one of Kodi's (commercially made) that I was showing Suzi as an answer to both the problem of velcro getting stuck in the fur, and covering the tummy a bit more. I LOVE this coat. The problem is that it's a bit too short in the back for him, and I'd love to get one that wasn't fiberfill, so that he could wear it in the rain in warmer weather. This one is GREAT when it's really cold out, but just too warm otherwise.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL I know Suzi didn't make the purple coat, I just liked the colour. After commenting, I thought, "ooops, I bet I confuse people". I should learn to stay on the original topic better!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Wow! Your coats are really coming along. I like the little paw print. Although I love the colors, considering doing a darker color on the underside. That get the most dirt. I like the purple. Maybe purple with a charcoal gray color. Looks like you used some sort of reflective trim, that's awesome!
> 
> Opps. I thought Suzi made the purple coat!! LOL


Linda, the other thing I meant to mention about the color is, even though you might think the beige underside would get dirty easily, it really doesn't. Maybe because it's cordura, but once it's dry, and dirt brushes off easily. Kodi has worn it through 2 winters now (this will be the third) and I don't think I've had to wash it more than once during the season. Wish HE needed so little washing!!!ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Suzi, I am loving your ideas! Your models are doing a good job, too!

Karen, our Havs have such long bodies that when you get something long enough they are always way too big!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Karen, I love that coat. Where did you get it?

Suzi, you certainly are coming along with your ideas. I'm sure the end product will be great.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Suzi, I am loving your ideas! Your models are doing a good job, too!
> 
> Karen, our Havs have such long bodies that when you get something long enough they are always way too big!


That was exactly the problem. I tried the next size up, and the length was better, but it swam on him! So we live with the one that is a bit short!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> Karen, I love that coat. Where did you get it?


I got it at a local independent pet store, so that won't be much help to you. The brand is "Breath-Comfort". When I did a Google search, I was able to find that brand here in the U.S., but not this style. I was only able to find this style at a UK shop via the internet.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi - you have some cute ideas going on! In this part of the country, raincoats would be good! I don't know about the hood part - I hate hoods for myself - feel like I can't see to the sides with one on, so I end up getting wet. And you have a live mannequin to work with too! You are a creative one, girl! Where are you finding your rain coat fabric? Fabric Depot?

Whenever I sew, or do anything, I always make a major mess. But I can usually find my things in that mess. It is when I clean it up and put stuff away that there is a problem finding things! 

Karen, the cut of that purple coat is very clever - I like the way that chest piece is attached and then wraps down and the straps attach across the back.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

It always amazes me how talented people are at this. I am SO not. In fact, when I took sewing in high school, just to get the basics so I could do basic things, I was politely told to take something else the next year! It was just an exercise in frustration for all involved.

So, hats off to you Suzi, I think it's great you are so talented at this and seem to enjoy it too.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Karen what is cordura?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

misstray said:


> Oh I like the purple! The Hurrta winter coat I got for Brody works very similar, but it buckles on the back with one of those plastic clips you just slide in and push the button to release instead of velcro. It's very easy to put on and off.
> 
> Oh, and don't get too carried away with covering the underbelly (make sure you keep the potty areas free and clear!)


I was looking at Hurrta coats today and was wondering if they have a hole for Lizzie's harness or a loop to attach a leash to. In the pictures I could not see anything. I think I want a coat with legs to keep the snowballs at a minimum.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> I was looking at Hurrta coats today and was wondering if they have a hole for Lizzie's harness or a loop to attach a leash to. In the pictures I could not see anything. I think I want a coat with legs to keep the snowballs at a minimum.


It doesn't, that's one thing I was really disappointed in with it. I have to put on a regular collar in order to put him on a leash.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Bummer, Thanks for the response.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Karen what is cordura?


Lucille:

Cordura is a very durable canvas-like fabric made from nylon and other fibers, originally produced by DuPont. One of its many uses is in backpacks.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Karen I love that design! I think I could try to design one like it and make it a bit longer in the back . The only way to make the sides a bit longer is to add a piece sort of what I tried to do on one with the fuzz. What I didn't like about that one was the square fuzz. And I didn't like the fabric I think it was table cloth materialound:. Its a challenge finding real rain coat material. I found gortex it is very nice but very expensive. I know its out their just not at the two stores Ive been going too. I was very stupid and should have just gone to the goodwill and bought some coats to practice with because I have spent way to much money making things that aren't just right yet. 
This is yesterday and todays projects. I made the yellow one longer but now I think its too long in front. And I still need a different needle so it sews better.
I also have been playing around with Harneses. I thought I like it but when I looked at the photo I saw things I don't care for  The good new is I know what I will do different and I'm also doing one that is more sporty.
Thanks so much for the help and input It really helps. I think I have gotten obsessed with trying to make the perfect Havanese rain coat


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Suzi - you have some cute ideas going on! In this part of the country, raincoats would be good! I don't know about the hood part - I hate hoods for myself - feel like I can't see to the sides with one on, so I end up getting wet. And you have a live mannequin to work with too! You are a creative one, girl! Where are you finding your rain coat fabric? Fabric Depot?
> 
> Whenever I sew, or do anything, I always make a major mess. But I can usually find my things in that mess. It is when I clean it up and put stuff away that there is a problem finding things!
> 
> Karen, the cut of that purple coat is very clever - I like the way that chest piece is attached and then wraps down and the straps attach across the back.


 Hi Linda, I found the yellow at Mill Ends but I would love to go to fabric Depot. As a matter of fact the sales person at Mill Ends just today told me about Fabric Depot. Said if I really get into rain coats I can buy fabric wholesale their. Zoey is getting really good at modeling she just stands there and lets me do anything and also poses for the pictures I was thinking I might make more money having her become a professional model than rain coatsound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Is that bottom photo a denim harness, with the pink ruffle? That is cute! And the fit looks good. Do you have any old fabric that you don't want to do anything else with that you can work up so that you can experiment to get the proper fit before you cut into your good stuff? I made a little vest for Augie when he was a pup, and I started with a basic pattern, but because our Havs are not shaped like other dogs, I had to do a lot of adjusting and I made several 'muslins' before I got the proper fit. 

You haven't been to Fabric Depot? I have never looked there for the kind of fabric you are looking for - mostly quilting fabric - but I always get sensory overload in there. Lots to see. They do have an online site - you might try looking on there. And they frequently run good sales.

Just wanted to add that Zoey appears to be a very patient model!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Suzi run your needle through soap or a candle, also your presser foot. When you get needles (notice I said needles, they have to be sharp) look for teflon coated ones. Depending on your machine, you can get pressoer feet that are coated. Wish I was near to help you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I also have been playing around with Harneses. I thought I like it but when I looked at the photo I saw things I don't care for  The good new is I know what I will do different and I'm also doing one that is more sporty.
> Thanks so much for the help and input It really helps. I think I have gotten obsessed with trying to make the perfect Havanese rain coat[/COLOR][/SIZE]


While it wouldn't work for Kodi, I LOVE the little denim/skirt/harness outfit for a little girl!

I also think your idea of buying old people-coats to practice on is brilliant! (it might actually work for a source of material going forward)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Suzi, the denim outfit is adorable.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lucile I wish you lived right next door! I sewed until I was about 24 and in high school I made a very expensive wool tweed pleated skirt. Some how I miss read the directions and ended up with half a skirtound: Their are some things I'm defiantly running into problems with like not having my button hole foot I finaly got the screw driver so I can use my new needles. I never knew about soap. I found the perfect material for Rosie it has rosters and the colors are great.
Linda thanks for the information about going on line for the fabric depo. I have gone insane shopping for fabric its addictive and I have probably waisted over $200 when I should have just used old sheets or something. I think I'm going to take apart the last yellow rin coat and just fix it with my better needle..


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm happy you guys like the denim harness outfit it has some tweaking to do. I think I need to learn how to make a ruffle better and I want it to go down the side more. I was happy that I figured out how to make the harness part. I also think it would look better to do piping of the fabric around the edges so the two go together better.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I looked up the Cordura fabric I like it Here are some of my favorite colors. I couldn't find Karen's purple that would be top on my list.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I looked up the Cordura fabric I like it Here are some of my favorite colors. I couldn't find Karen's purple that would be top on my list.


I think for Kodi I'd like the red!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> I think for Kodi I'd like the red!


 It wpuld be a nice color on Kodi but I think it was called Rose. I loved it when my Dad wore lavender and pink shirts . With a dog its harder because everyone would assume he is a she.
I was thinking I should just offer one color for now because I could go crazy ordering fabric. I found those on ebay and most were 5 yards for about $40 plus shipping. Some were the whole bolt for like $400. So if I was to just do one or two I think I would pick the yellow for sure I love the green but I'm not sure others would. Do you guys like the green?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> It wpuld be a nice color on Kodi but I think it was called Rose. I loved it when my Dad wore lavender and pink shirts . With a dog its harder because everyone would assume he is a she.
> I was thinking I should just offer one color for now because I could go crazy ordering fabric. I found those on ebay and most were 5 yards for about $40 plus shipping. Some were the whole bolt for like $400. So if I was to just do one or two I think I would pick the yellow for sure I love the green but I'm not sure others would. Do you guys like the green?


Hi Suzi,

If you are only doing one or two colors, I would NOT do the yellow... it will get dirty much quicker than the other colors. As far as the green is concerned, do you mean the dark green or the lime green? I could live with either the dark green or the navy... not the lime green.

If you are only doing one color, I'd suggest the navy. You could dress it up with some piping of a different color and make it either girly or boyish.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay today I went to the good will and bought a huge sheet to practice on. I saw a coat that the hole under side is waterproof . Man is that hard to design. I am still not finished and I'm thinking of using this idea as a under coat for the rain coat, Or any coat . Then I'm going to try to make one like Karen's only longer 
The legs were hard to stuff Zoeys long hair into she was so funny just stood their


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Okay today I went to the good will and bought a huge sheet to practice on. I saw a coat that the hole under side is waterproof . Man is that hard to design. I am still not finished and I'm thinking of using this idea as a under coat for the rain coat, Or any coat . Then I'm going to try to make one like Karen's only longer
> The legs were hard to stuff Zoeys long hair into she was so funny just stood their


She looks like she's wearing PJ's!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello design helpers! well with a lot of input I have totally strayed away from my original rain coat. I have that still on the drawing board. I have had several requests for the under belle and legs to be protected because we all know our little Havanese love to run and they get there under parts the most wet. We also hear about snow getting stuck all over . So I have been making a Havanese suit. Zoey is continuing to be a great helper. I hope to get us out for a good run with her sample suit tomorrow!
This out fit goes on from the back end. It is really easy to get on and has lots of room for a long coated havanese. I used loose elestic for around the paws because if tight its hard to get on. I think I will use a Velcro tie to fasten the bottom of the legs . The back end is pleated but I'm worried rain might get in. The neck is secured with a tie that pulls tight. The belle hangs down a bit too much although that really helps all the hair so I'm thinking of a tie or band.
I may have blown it and didn't plan well for a Boy Havanese. I will have to go find one to see if his you know what is not covered up Oh yea the suit is a bit big on my Zoe but she doesn't mind me turning up her paint legs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, that's not going to work for a boy.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

How far under do I have to stay clear for a Havanese Boy? I'm not even sure it will work for her.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

For boys you have to stop the underside of the coat about midway on their belly. You can't have anything else closed past that. You might want to look at some sites that carry outfits with back legs to see how they have a big cutout area between belly and hind legs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> How far under do I have to stay clear for a Havanese Boy? I'm not even sure it will work for her.


Way under. You can only cover about 1/2 of their tummy. But that's OK, because the fur is usually much sparser back there anyway. Also, the tummy part needs to be relatively snug (not tight, just not hanging down a long way) to the tummy, or the pee could end up hitting it.

And I agree with you, I'm not sure how Zoey could pee, let alone poop like that... it looks like everything would get caught in her fur.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Suzi,
I found these pictures to give you ideas


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

One more just for design:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> One more just for design:


Ooh Linda, what's that last one. I like the fit.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Ooh Linda, what's that last one. I like the fit.


i found it here Geri;

http://www.marretandina.com/marret'sisle.htm


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Linda I haven't been able to fine any pictures of the underside or back endI like the yellow one as far as design. And it really shows me the legs I have been having a hard time getting them right.
Here is todays project and I think the underside stops about the same place as the yellow coat. The back legs were adjusted at the end because they came out too short. The hole back end needs to be made a bit bigger its to tight around her legs and too fare down on her tail. The front end fits really nice I made like a turtleneck that is hard to see . The fabric is red not orange and it is similar to what people use for wind socks. I'm too chicken to venture into the spendie stuff until I get the design down


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like it's really coming along Suzi! I found the ribbed stretchy fabric works best for the cuffs. If it's NOT stretchy, it will stretch out when wet and then the dogs trip over the legs.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Suzi,

Your designs are super cute!

The needle is probably not the problem with the nylon fabric. I sew a lot of nylon and I always use a teflon/plastic foot and a certain setting for nylon on my machine, every machine is different, but check your machine or see if you can find the settings for your feed dogs, the stitch needs to be a bit longer than it is for cottons and the feed dogs adjusted and also a special foot. Just google or look on ebay for 'teflon foot' for one that will fit your machine, it makes a bg difference working with thick man made fabrics.

Kara


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thumper said:


> Suzi,
> 
> Your designs are super cute!
> 
> ...


 Thanks Kara I'll look into that. I bet it helps make it slide easier. I was also thinking about some interfacing around the neck and legs might help? 
Linda I used stuff called ribbing I really like the look of it but it will get wet.I I also have elastic under the ribbing . I cant decide weather to keep it or not? I really like the way it looks tho.

I think I almost have my prototype finished I went back to the one before.yesterdays. I added a zipper but I don't think it needs it plus Zoeys hair got caught. I also changed the back legs so I can adjust for the Male havanese  I think I'm so close to having it designed. The suit is not a body suit it is designed to be loose fitting so long hair just goes right in. And the Havanese don't feel confined I want them to be comfortable with lots of room to run. I have made the legs and arms wider for that reason too. So the gathering is intended around the arm holes and neck. 
What is left to do is the band around the stomach to hold it up and change the neck just a bit. And I'm sure I'll find a few more things.  Oh ya like the sizing her legs so I don't have to roll them up.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

It's looking good Suzi. Will you be able to adjust the pattern to different dog lengths and sizes? Here is the Hurtta model. It has an adjustments at the neck & waist area.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes I have a draw string around the neck and waist. I finished it today yea! But its late and I will have to show the picture later. I also started one out of quilted parka material today oh boy another can or worms 
I also think the suits will be some what custom for legs and such.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't wait to see the finished product. I already have snowsuit/rainsuits for my guys, otherwise I would be interested! You will definitely need to find a way to custom fit this suit since Havanese come in all different sizes


----------



## Jazz (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry I joined the discussion late. I just ordered a Hurtta overall to try to combat the dreaded snowballs that are part of our life in Canada. The decision-making about the size was challenging -- hopefully they will fit when they arrive!
I wanted to comment on the issue of harnesses OVER the Hurtta (or other coats or overalls). My dog's very favorite harness is a harness made by UdogU - soft cotton over webbing and a very comfortable fit. It has one strap across the chest, so no rubbing around the legs and the girth strap adjusts so that the harness is very easy to adjust to fit over a coat. I just ordered some additional harnesses, made in fabrics that I supplied. 

Persist with the design work -- you have enthusiastic potential clients!


----------

